# Green Terror and Red Tiger Motaguense have Paired Up?!?!?!?!



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

If they spawn and it works, I could only imagine a damn colourful fish.

Adult GT had been digging a nice pit of sand, and goes off and keeps other fish away while the motaguense pretty much just sits there. No one else is allowed to go behind the driftwood. 

Kinda strange since the motaguense isnt near the size of an adult, and my water quality is crappy since i just set up my 180 gal and havent done a water change in around 2 weeks (it was already cycled since i dumped my cycled 90 gal water into it and used the same filters), the water is a bit smelly.

Ive never bred cichlids before, but this looks like a pair that wants to spawn to me.

sorry, took pics with phone.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

couldn't see your original









will be interesting to see what happens...


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> couldn't see your original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanks, any idea on how long it will take before they spawn?


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

interesting.. is the rtm male or female? (can't quite tell cuz the pic is so grainy - but it almost looks male)

once u see breeding tube in the female of the pair, then u should see them spawn within the week..


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

fishopolis said:


> interesting.. is the rtm male or female? (can't quite tell cuz the pic is so grainy - but it almost looks male)
> 
> once u see breeding tube in the female of the pair, then u should see them spawn within the week..


i had to remove them from my tank cause they were getting too aggressive and stressing out my new peacock bass. he was still climatizing to the new tank so was already stressed to begin with, he wasnt eating or looking to good so i removed the pair. when i put them in my 75 gal alone, the rtm just bet the crap out of the GT who was almsost tripple his size btw. so no breeding.

the GT was starting to get a hump on his head so im assuming he was the male. he would also do all the digging in the sand. it sucks cause it sounds like an awesome hybrid, but id rather remove them than kill my peacock bass. the next day after i took them out he was eating and looking normal.


----------

